# Blanton's single barrel



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

So today I had my first endevor into single barrel bourbons with Blantons Single Barrel, and i really enjoyed it. So i figured for New Years I would treat myself to a bottle of single barrel. Blantons was good, however i was hoping some experienced gorillas could share their recommendations for my purchase.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you are on the right track with Blanton's.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

TSW09 said:


> So today I had my first endevor into single barrel bourbons with Blantons Single Barrel, and i really enjoyed it. So i figured for New Years I would treat myself to a bottle of single barrel. Blantons was good, however i was hoping some experienced gorillas could share their recommendations for my purchase.


Great choice...you can't do much better...


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I have had single barrel Jack Daniels which is very good, dark and caramelly and Evan Williams, which is good as well but different, lighter with citrus flavors. Big price difference if that matter, JD = $35 EW=25.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

The only single barrel I've tried so far is the Jack Daniels.

Here's a link to a couple more single barrels that look pretty good, and check out the George Stagg's 141.2 proof whiskey!!


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds good. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Bookers is a classic. Right from the barrel with no filtering or water. Blantons is what I gave for Christmas, and what I got in return. No complaints! I also include Pappy van Winkle's Family Reserve since an entire batch only consists of 4 barrels. Four Roses makes a single barrel bourbon, but I cannot vouch for it as I have not tried it. Of course, if you like Tennessee Whiskey, Jack Daniels Single Barrel is good.

Of course, if you simply want a darn good bourbon and don't mind a blend; I have found Makers Mark to beat out all of the single barrel drams that I have tried when it comes to plain good flavor and smoothness. And I would never refuse a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed.

You think I might like bourbon?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm with ya on that Punch. Wild Turkey Rare Breed and Makers Mark to me have been a lot better then some of the other single barrel Bourbons I have tried. But it aint stopped me from trying other things when I come across them 


Stacey


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I highly recommend the Evan Williams '95 SB also.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> <snip>
> 
> But it aint stopped me from trying other things when I come across them
> 
> Stacey


Amen! I was just dicussing this subject at work this morning and I told a fellow employee that if it was distilled from corn and aged in a barrel somewhere in Tennessee or Kentucky, I'm pretty much guaranteed to like it.

Now if it was made by guys wearing skirts, it gets a bit hit an miss. Some I really like (Aberlour, Dalmore) and some makes me want to puke (Laphroaig).


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well stay away from the Sheep Dip scotch then Punch. I knew it had to be bad when it came with screw top. u 


Stacey


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

punch said:


> Of course, if you simply want a darn good bourbon and don't mind a blend; I have found Makers Mark to beat out all of the single barrel drams that I have tried when it comes to plain good flavor and smoothness. And I would never refuse a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
> 
> You think I might like bourbon?


I would have to agree with you about Makers. I love the stuff. It is very smooth.

Blanton's is kinda pricey for me.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

also look out for these! among my favorites for sure!!

1. Woodford Reserve

Nose
Cream-toffee and honeycomb. Vanilla and other gentle oaky tones waft through. Brilliant.
Palate
Subtle spices warm the palate only for the honey to calm things down again. Sweetcorn, and brilliant, toasty brown-sugared depth.
Finish
Some deft rye; the oak adds dryness.
Comment
A bourbon of stunning complexity that really has improved in the last year or so as the depth has intensified. Easily among the best on the market.

2.Basil Haden's

Nose
Clean and delicate with light and spicy rye to the fore. Lemongrass.
Palate
Lifted, light and delicate. Lots of rye but floats across the palate
Finish
Clean. Medium length. Good balance.
Comment
A sassy little glass: the charmer to Booker's bruiser. A midday Old Fashioned.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

hollywood said:


> also look out for these! among my favorites for sure!!
> 
> 1. Woodford Reserve
> 
> ...


Love the rye edge in the Haydens


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Love the rye edge in the Haydens


And it's so damn smooth!! Woodford is still my favorite bourbon, but then I still haven't spent the big bucks on some reserve batches. Too many other things to spend $ on.


----------

